# Trophy Fish Hunter



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

For the last two days Trophy Technology has been with us here at Bay Flats Lodge filming two future shows. Capt. Harold Dwoaczyk and Capt. Cody Spencer acted as host, fishing guide and general lodge experts. Jay Madden and Scott Head are the owner operators of Trophy Technology and two terrific men as well. You can look for the Bay Flats Lodge episode of Trophy Fish Hunter on CBS Sports Network in the first quarter of next year.


----------

